# Yao Ming's Quotes



## A.B.B (Nov 28, 2002)

"He was 6-11, 260 pounds of sheer steel, built like a building with jumping ability and quickness to the ball on the second jump — not the first jump. The first jump was good, the second was better. That's what ruined everybody up front, that foot quickness and his ability to get back up on the glass with the second jump. When he is ranked among the great centers, he will always be in the top five."


"Houston, I'm come."

"Yao's Chinese national team will be soundly thrashed by the U.S. team tonight in an exhibition game in Oakland, but young Mr. Yao is likely to show enough to make you [Warriors' fans] run home and chump-slap your Mike Dunleavy bobblehead doll."

"I don't want another project, having to be patient in watching someone develop. Me and Steve have been going through that long enough. If Ming is ready to come and contribute, I'm all for it. Even though he's skinny, he's got really thick calves and thighs, and I like that. Plus, he throws a tremendous outlet pass, which will help our fastbreak. But if he's not ready, we need to get somebody that's ready."

"They're hitting threes and laughing when they make a mistake. All right, it's cool. It ain't that funny when we come back and run it in your butt. How about that?"


"He's just a raging bull. He's one of the hardest to guard in the league at the 'four' spot. He had a tremendous game."


"Kenny Thomas is a super player and he's getting better all the time. He made a great play at the end and it really hurt us."

""Everybody wears the throwback jerseys. This is the only one I wear. I didn't want to cause any reactions wearing Dr. J or Jerry West. But I could hear, Dream. 'Oh, Steve man. I had 34, 22 and 18 in that jersey. Oh, and that was in the first half.'""


"When he gets out there, everybody sees [what he can do]. He has the total package, he has it all. He's a smart kid, a team player, doesn't try to do anything he can't do. And I don't think there's anything he can't do."


"We aren't showing people anything close to the kind of weapons we have. But it'll come. It will come."


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

ummm..... who is saying this???

some seem like ming might have said it, some by cuttino, some by others... please post who said the quotes so we can put them into context.....


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah, I second that. I was a bit lost as to who was saying what about whom.


----------

